# Getting the new Bridgeport into the Basement



## Jack (May 22, 2012)

Finally got the new (to me) Bridgeport home the other day after taking it all apart and cleaning it, it was time to get it into the basement shop. I took several pics but I haven't had time to go through them so I will show how we got the big base piece approx. 710 lbs. down the hill and into the walk out door. I rented a hand cart on steroids, it was was awesome having 4 other guys around 30 years old helped a lot too. More photos when I get it reassembled.

Jack


----------



## ksouers (May 22, 2012)

Hey! I remember that hill!

Good job getting that beast down there. Also good that you managed it safely.

You'll like the Bridgeport.


----------



## ShedBoy (May 22, 2012)

Been there done that but I had concrete the whole way, well done for getting it safely through the woods. Is it back together yet? I love my clone bigport.

Brock


----------



## Jack (May 22, 2012)

It took six of us about 2 1/2 hours to get everything down the hill on the side of the house and into the basement shop and put all the pieces together. It went a lot better than I had thought it would. I spent a few nights worrying about getting 2100 lbs. into the shop but it went smoothly but carefully and nobody got hurt and we didn't damage any mill pieces. We actually had more trouble getting the engine hoist through the 34" door than any other piece.

More later

Jack


----------



## moconnor (May 25, 2012)

Hi Jack,

Congratulations on your new Bridgeport mill and successfully getting it in your basement shop. The heavy-duty two-wheeler looks like it worked perfectly. Did you use a truck mounted winch to help control the down hill move of the base? Looks like you had everything well thought out and under control. Nice job.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## Jack (May 25, 2012)

The move down the hill is only half the story, After spending a few days taking the mill completely apart and cleaning by myself with just a engine hoist in the garage the move down to the basement was scheduled for Monday night after all the "Young" guys got off work.

We took all the little pieces down without any problems but where all dreading the base piece we decided to attach a rope to the hand truck and around a large tree at the top of the hill just so that it didn't get away from us.

But, at the bottom of the hill we had to turn and go across the back of the house, dodging a large tree at the corner of the house, and up onto a concrete porch and then turn 90 degrees and up 6 inches onto the basement floor and through the door and onto pipes so that it could be rolled into place.

I was concerned about getting it into the basement but it turned out successful because of planning, taking our time, working carefully so that no one got hurt, we did have a registered nurse on the scene, Dennis's lady friend and camera person, just in case. I had enough young strong help so one person didn't have to take all of the load.

My son said, "When I die he is going to sell the machine shop with a house attached" but hopefully that won't happen for a little while, and now I can take my hobby to the next level.

Jack


----------



## Jack (Jun 9, 2012)

Bridgeport Mill Update

The mill is now all set up dialed in, adjusted with a new DRO installed and ready to start making chips. All in all a fun project that involved getting a full size milling machine into the basement shop. I should have done it years ago. If you get an opportunity to get a bridgeport "GO FOR IT" don't let a little thing like a hill down to the lower level walk out basement door stop you. Just get some help and plan ahead. And be careful.

Thanks Jack


----------



## Ken I (Jun 16, 2012)

I bought a "Standard" BP knock off.

I have a problem getting it into my home shop - the problem is my wife.

Any suggestions.

BTW well done on getting it all done without mishap.

Ken


----------

